# Vacuum pole sanding



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Have any of you guy's tried a vacuum pole sander like the Hyde brand? I see they use sanding screens which I tried many years ago on a hand sander but it left lines/scratches in it, the reason I ask is that now I'm using Sheetrock midweight, 220g on the portercable just seems too vicious for it because the midweights so soft, I've been using a fine sponge on the flexedge pole sander which is brilliant but the midweight compound seems to kick up a lot more dust......it gets in my eyes.
I wonder if there are any vacuum pole sanders out there that use sanding sponges.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Kiwiman said:


> Have any of you guy's tried a vacuum pole sander like the Hyde brand? I see they use sanding screens which I tried many years ago on a hand sander but it left lines/scratches in it, the reason I ask is that now I'm using Sheetrock midweight, 220g on the portercable just seems too vicious for it because the midweights so soft, I've been using a fine sponge on the flexedge pole sander which is brilliant but the midweight compound seems to kick up a lot more dust......it gets in my eyes.
> I wonder if there are any vacuum pole sanders out there that use sanding sponges.


There is one. I have it. But I can't think of the name of it. It has a pole sander and came with a hand sander that holds a sponge about 4"X6" or 8" long. The pole sander uses a screen. And if you use a high enough grit and a little harder mud, it is great. I don't especially like a sponge sander fro getting things flat. They tend to follow the contour. I like the sander a little hard. Snuck in my opinion on you.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Tim0282 said:


> There is one. I have it. But I can't think of the name of it. It has a pole sander and came with a hand sander that holds a sponge about 4"X6" or 8" long. The pole sander uses a screen. And if you use a high enough grit and a little harder mud, it is great. I don't especially like a sponge sander fro getting things flat. They tend to follow the contour. I like the sander a little hard. Snuck in my opinion on you.


Cheers Tim, does the vacuum tend to suck it to the board and make the sander not glide as free?
What you were saying about not liking the sponge sander.... try the flexedge they are only a thin sponge :thumbsup: or maybe sponge sanders and vacuums don't mix?
I'm just trying to decide if it's worth getting one, they are cheap but I would have to pay $100 shipping to get one from the states, if I want to soften the shipping costs I would have to include more tools in the package.....hmmmmmm what else do I need :shifty:.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

They are nice because they are nearly dust free. That is a real benefit! We can all use a few more toys........oops, I mean tools!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> Have any of you guy's tried a vacuum pole sander like the Hyde brand? I see they use sanding screens which I tried many years ago on a hand sander but it left lines/scratches in it, the reason I ask is that now I'm using Sheetrock midweight, 220g on the portercable just seems too vicious for it because the midweights so soft, I've been using a fine sponge on the flexedge pole sander which is brilliant but the midweight compound seems to kick up a lot more dust......it gets in my eyes.
> I wonder if there are any vacuum pole sanders out there that use sanding sponges.


The one vacuum sponge I've come across: 




Instead of sanding screens, I've used Joest sheets on a Hyde vacuum pole and vacuum hand sander. The holes in the sheets work well in controlling dust by it being drawn through the holes, while not leaving scratch marks.

The paper's fiber backing gives a bit of cushioning flex to the face, to help keep scratches down further. The 180 has worked well for the commercial work I do, but I wouldn't mind trying the 220 for special situations.

I use the paper for my final sand, to get rid of imperfections left by other sanding paper, and to help feather out edges. The bit of flex in the paper's face allows it to do that better than my paper with no backing, which I use for initial sand.
And the holes allow most of the dust to get behind the paper's face and drop, instead of being thrown into the air when it works its way to the paper's edge.

Only time I've found that you might create some real type of sand marks is if you sand with the holes in line, like if you tried running straight up and down in a corner angle. Sanding at a bit of an off angle takes care of that.

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Abrasives-Drywall-Sheets/Joest-Drywalll-Sanding-Sheets.html


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Oct 4, 2011)

Here is a hand sander that I have had great luck with!

http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/Marshalltown-VS733-Drywall-Vacuum-Sander/144241/Cat/1711

It is the Marshalltown VS733 Drywall Vacuum Sander. Uses screen paper. I use 220.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Remember i got this

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Dustless-Drywall-Sanders/Fibatape-Dust-Free-Sander.html

Its awsome for hand sanding patches or smaller jobs, I just wrap a yellow sanding disc on it with holes, No dust at all, Great for in house repairs.

All wall has a few other pole hand sanders, I wonder how they go.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

JustMe said:


> The one vacuum sponge I've come across: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98Vg_Vm2wgs
> 
> Instead of sanding screens, I've used Joest sheets on a Hyde vacuum pole and vacuum hand sander. The holes in the sheets work well in controlling dust by it being drawn through the holes, while not leaving scratch marks.
> 
> ...


Thanks Justme, how hard/soft or what type of mud are you usually sanding with it?


Cazna - I've got to lay off the whisky because I clean forgot we talked about that when you first got it :blink:, have you seen any of those yellow pads like "Justme" mentioned above? I presume they are identical to the 9" disc ones you use except they are rectangular.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Thanks Justme, how hard/soft or what type of mud are you usually sanding with it?
> 
> 
> Cazna - I've got to lay off the whisky because I clean forgot we talked about that when you first got it :blink:, have you seen any of those yellow pads like "Justme" mentioned above? I presume they are identical to the 9" disc ones you use except they are rectangular.


No i havent seen them, They look good, When i order something from all wall i have ordered some sanding stuff as well, Discs, etc. I havent ordered anything for a while now, I think im getting withdrawls :blink::whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> Thanks Justme, how hard/soft or what type of mud are you usually sanding with it?


Usually all purpose. But sometimes finishing mud.

Yesterday my help was finish sanding some finishing mud with some Joest 180. She was leaving a few scratches in places on some wide, long horizontal butt joints - new drywall being tied into old, in what's going to be a boardroom for some lawyers. I showed her how backing off a bit on the pressure she was using on the pole would help get rid of the scratches without having to sponge them out.

I'm thinking to get some Joest 220 and see how that might work for a finishing paper in more sensitive areas like boardrooms, after I've initially sanded the bulk off with some usually backless 150.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> the reason I ask is that now I'm using Sheetrock midweight, 220g on the portercable just seems too vicious for it because the midweights so soft,


Btw, did you by chance try something like Joest's 320 grit on your PC?

Or would it more polish than sand?

Just a thought. I see at least Wall Tools lists it: http://www.walltools.com/store/joes...pad-sanding-disc-for-7800-drywall-sander.html


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

JustMe said:


> Usually all purpose. But sometimes finishing mud.
> 
> Yesterday my help was finish sanding some finishing mud with some Joest 180. She was leaving a few scratches in places on some wide, long horizontal butt joints - new drywall being tied into old, in what's going to be a boardroom for some lawyers. I showed her how backing off a bit on the pressure she was using on the pole would help get rid of the scratches without having to sponge them out.
> 
> I'm thinking to get some Joest 220 and see how that might work for a finishing paper in more sensitive areas like boardrooms, after I've initially sanded the bulk off with some usually backless 150.


 240g is what we use... not on powerpole tho


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

chris said:


> 240g is what we use... not on powerpole tho


I've got some 240g (aluminum oxide) that I tried a couple times. It didn't best suit what I was doing. But I've been trying some sander modifications out the last couple days, and am going to see how it might work with the changes.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

JustMe said:


> Btw, did you by chance try something like Joest's 320 grit on your PC?
> 
> Or would it more polish than sand?
> 
> Just a thought. I see at least Wall Tools lists it: http://www.walltools.com/store/joes...pad-sanding-disc-for-7800-drywall-sander.html


220g seems to be the finest I can get here with the 9" disc, the biggest problem with the soft midweight mud and the sanding disc is the scratch marks left behind, I get the feeling it's pieces of grit coming off the disc and riding between the wall and the disc that is doing the scratching, the same disc's do it on the radius 360, it's only with such a soft mud that it's showing up bad, although when I use hard mud I still give it a quick pole sand with the radius to get rid of the swirly's. I don't think the grit is coming out of the mud because it doesn't scratch with sanding sponges. I think the main reason I like the soft midweight is it's so quick and easy to hand sand the corners, maybe I should go back to hard mud for boxing and soft mud the corners.....Dunno.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> I get the feeling it's pieces of grit coming off the disc and riding between the wall and the disc that is doing the scratching, the same disc's do it on the radius 360, it's only with such a soft mud that it's showing up bad, although when I use hard mud I still give it a quick pole sand with the radius to get rid of the swirly's. I don't think the grit is coming out of the mud because it doesn't scratch with sanding sponges.


Keeping particles from scratching or scratching too much, by them going through the holes in Joest's discs and into the fiber backing behind the paper's face, is one thing it's supposed to do. Whether it does much better than the hole-less disc paper......an answer would have to come from someone whose had more experience than I have with the hole-less type as well.


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

Please try the Joest 280 or 320 for the pole sanders. Its dustless and made of aluminum oxide grains. Absolutely will not scratch.... Pretty sure Wind-lock carrys it. www.wind-lock.com


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

Remember mate, 280 and 320 Joest is also available.......


----------



## Mike M (Jan 23, 2012)

I just got the Hyde pole sander, been having my help use one for the past week sanding putty coat in corridors for wall paper. The thing sucks pretty hard to the wall, head flips fairly easily compared to a regular sander. 

Not bad if you need to keep the job dust free and dont mind not breaking a sweat sanding 

I'll have to try the Joest's, first time hearing of the brand. We're using 220 screen atm


----------

